# Friday - Dive Watch Day!



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Only joking Paul! Anything goes....

Ive woken to a bright and sunny day.... it maybe Autum here but it feels like spring, making me almost feel like im back in the northern hemisphere! Perhaps continental drift is worse than I thought....

















Ok for today... one of my all time faves.... love it or hate it you cant ignore it...










But im off out for drinks later and will wear this:



Tho... whilst I love the kodiak strap and solid gold buckle it may go back on its massivly expensive (im glad it came with mine, I wouldnt pay the US$1400-1600 one costs!!) very solid, 5mm thick bracelet.... I'll do pics if I decide to do that... i really changes the watch's look....


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Daffy Duck & Bugs Bunny watch for Friday morning:










Cheers


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

An unusually larger Benrus 14K diamond piece my first watch and the beginning of the wifes nightmare lol. I still keep it out as it has those memories.


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

Mine today (_not_ a dive watch):










The legendarily water-absorbant Raketa cal 2628 1980-2000 calendar made in Petrodvorets, USSR (look on the coast just south of Kronshtadt island west of Leningrad on the map).

Due to the calendar expiring 7 years ago, in order to use it this year I've set it to 'the year 2000 and a little bit' (does anybody else remember the Goodies' Rollerball episode?)


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Starting the day off with this again...

*Alpha, 21 Jewel ST-16(?) Movement*


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Buon Giorno,

Off to the airport shortly to Naples, wearing the Sekonda, and taking the gold Casio for night times!










Ciao Ciao!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Glycine Combat Sub on a Glycine rubber strap


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Well if it's dive watches ya want, better make it a big one


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)




----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Well it's not a dive watch JonW but it's not a dress watch either.









One of my favorite auto Seikos (6117-6419)


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

Bright day in London.

Martin


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

Been "diving" all week as usual so got into work and went for the bead-blasted RLT15 this morning:










Going to a 65th Birthday Bash tonight so will swap to the quite dressy LM-1 (soooooo need to get a leather strap though!)










Have a good friday all


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

currently swinging between these 2

Yema Super Navygraf electronic










redialled 6105-8000










Andy


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

rlt24 today..


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Setting off to Liverpool airport shortly, got to look smart for my mother







had a shave and wearing this.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

It will be SB11 a.m. and then just the Citizen p.m.


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

A simple 1966 Timex Marlin today


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Changed to the 36 now...


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Got this on at the moment, have to say these NOS Tropic's from Roy are so comfortable


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Visiting relatives this weekend so it'll be the RLT39 for me for a few days


----------



## Ironpants (Jul 1, 2005)

This one gets out of the house today, a rare treat 










Toby


----------



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

Started the day with this - needs to be regulated, gaining a bit too much too quickly!!-










off to the airport within the hour - Thomas Day at the Avon Heritage Railway for 4 year old daughter tomorrow - so maybe this would be a better bet


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Swapped over to this











RLT-8, Valjoux cal.7750 25 Jewels, 1 of 10


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Griff, that Citizen is nice, the most legible watch I've ever seen







What's the model number?


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

This gorgeous old fella today.










Cheers,

Guy


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

MarkF said:


> Griff, that Citizen is nice, the most legible watch I've ever seen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Mark,

It is all st steel, 41mm dia. ex crown, screw back so the rechargeable battery can be replaced if it ever needs to be, it is 6D0475, E111- S039983.

It is a new model, and they are Â£99.95, and a lot of watch for the money.

The dial and hand clarity is superb, as is the lume.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pinkwindmill said:


> This gorgeous old fella today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...










:heart:









I want it....

& ......

I want it.....

_*NOW!!!! *_







:taz:










(Well ok, when I can afford it will be fine 














:lol: )


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Wearing this young fella-me-lad, and reading the book...


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> pinkwindmill said:
> 
> 
> > This gorgeous old fella today.
> ...


Well, I think it may have to go up on the block soon (too many incoming!!) so watch this space... 

Cheers,

Guy


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

Keeping it simple today.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> Well, I think it may have to go up on the block soon (too many incoming!!) so watch this space...


Good O......

Hopefully Mac will need to sell his RLT8 to part fund it......


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Oh well if it's divers, it will have to be the Whiteshark.


----------



## cricketer (Sep 27, 2004)

Orange dial Seiko 6r15.....no pics yet sorry lads









cheers

Alan


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

You tease you!!


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Well it will have to be this as it's my only dive watch, for the moment.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jasonm said:


> > Well, I think it may have to go up on the block soon (too many incoming!!) so watch this space...
> 
> 
> Good O......
> ...


Been on the wacky baccy again have we Jase?


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

hippo said:


> Well if it's dive watches ya want, better make it a big one


Seeing yours has made me realise it's a while since I wore mine. Mind you I was thinking of Mach's Alpha as well............


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Changed to Speedbird II:










Cheers


----------



## in_denial (Aug 3, 2005)

Desk diving with this today...


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

6R15 Scuba today


----------



## tertius (Jan 30, 2007)

Neither dive nor electric ... the G-P today:


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Need a large dial and high visibility today, what with all the smoke in the air from forest fires and a tropical depression to the north.


----------



## ANDI (Mar 14, 2006)

Good old Diver for me today, Breitling Shark


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Have flipped over to this now, will probably end up keeping it on for the rest of the day


----------



## BruceS (Apr 9, 2007)

Dive watch for me today, and pretty much every day for that matter



























Well chuffed with my first attempt at regulating this movement. I've got it down from around +20 a day to +5.5.

Cheers,

Bruce


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

This little number for me today.










Have a great weekend.

Cheers

Gary


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

Omega railmaster today.


----------



## jwg663 (Feb 26, 2004)

SharkBike said:


> Need a large dial and high visibility today, what with all the smoke in the air from forest fires and a tropical depression to the north.


.

I had one of those {ex Pauluspaulo}...

.

A fine watch & I regret letting it go...

.

All the best...

.

Jim...

.

PS...I'm wearing a Stowa Seatime Prodiver today...


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Rubbish camera-phone pic to illustrate the new red bezel I have fitted to the Seatime I'm wearing today:


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

Dave ME said:


> Rubbish camera-phone pic to illustrate the new red bezel I have fitted to the Seatime I'm wearing today:


That's a *GOOD *cameraphone pic!! And the red bezel looks really sweet too.

*THIS *is a rubbish cameraphone pic:










To illustrate the contents of a watch-related package I received at work this morning.

Cheers,

Guy


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

BruceS said:


> Dive watch for me today, and pretty much every day for that matter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Monster for me today, hey Bruce thats a nice mod you've done on the bezel, really make the difference.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

This one for now..


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

jwg663 said:


> SharkBike said:
> 
> 
> > Need a large dial and high visibility today, what with all the smoke in the air from forest fires and a tropical depression to the north.
> ...


Thanks Jim...yeah, I do like the big ass thing. Glycine is one of my favs, but I never understood the thinking behind the circle at 9:00 with the U.S. patent garbage. Where did the 9 go? But, it's kinda funny that they also made a Lagunare Chronograph where the only printed number is the 9.

So, THAT'S where the 9 went! Must be some sort of inside Glycine humor.


----------



## BruceS (Apr 9, 2007)

> onster for me today, hey Bruce thats a nice mod you've done on the bezel, really make the difference.


Thanks Andy! I like it much better this way.


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

This one today


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi, some nice kit out the today gents.

Been wearing this one all day

O&W Selectron "Computer"










Have a great weekend.

Mark


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

RLT at the moment.


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

65th party postponed until tomorrow evening... so left work with the U1 instead:


----------



## AndyF (Jul 3, 2003)

Amphibian for me today.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Wore my standard X-33 today as usual but tonight a little dressy...at home


















I wonder if I could get the hands filled with lume? hmmmmmmm

Best regards David


----------



## heartyparty (Nov 12, 2006)

Alpha sub today - my new daily watch...










heartyparty


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

jasonm said:


> Changed to the 36 now...


Nice cropping mate


----------



## SimonR (Mar 19, 2007)

Not a dive watch, but it is a Seamaster...........


----------



## JohnFraininthe93rd (Jul 4, 2006)

This one for me again (sorry not a diver!)


----------



## jcalka (Jan 6, 2007)

Just had this overhauled and regulated, so have been testing it out all week for my watchmaker.


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Thought I'd add a rather better pic of my Seatime with red bezel than can be found further up this thread:


----------

